# Goldens Born in February 2015



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Very cute! I love her name and look forward to seeing more of her! 

On a side note, I was wondering when 2015 would start up! Need to go "enter" Noah in the January babies!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Avery is adorable. Our girl, Dixie, was born on February 22 and will be coming home on April 19. We're flying to Montana to pick her up. Our breeder is awesome and sends video clips every week.


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Video clips must be so nice to have, I'm sure you are watching them over and over since I'm can't stop looking at our pictures! I need to pressure our breeder to start videos  

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Dixie


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

It's very nice. She has them on YouTube so we can watch them over and over. They're just starting to motor around and their puppy fluff is coming in. We're glad she's choosing for us, as they are all so cute, we'd never be able to decide


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got the first boy! 

Our little mister was born on February 24th and will be coming home with us on April 17! Our front runners for names right now are Jagger or Zeke. We cannot wait to bring him home!  


Warm welcome to Avery and Dixie! I cannot wait to watch these birth month siblings grow!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats on your little boy. I like both names. DH came up with Dixie's name before she was even a twinkle in her daddy's eye, and we both just really liked it.

It will be fun to see them grow up together.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

cinder said:


> Congrats on your little boy. I like both names. DH came up with Dixie's name before she was even a twinkle in her daddy's eye, and we both just really liked it.
> 
> It will be fun to see them grow up together.


Dixie is such a cute name! If we would have chosen a female, she would have been Colbie, Primrose (Prim), or Millie. I have saved our girl names on google drive because we will probably always be a two dog house. 

I've had a list of names since September. Thankfully, we have narrowed it down to two. The list started at 15! I just love naming people and animals!


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

*t* said:


> Dixie is such a cute name! If we would have chosen a female, she would have been Colbie, Primrose (Prim), or Millie. I have saved our girl names on google drive because we will probably always be a two dog house.
> 
> I've had a list of names since September. Thankfully, we have narrowed it down to two. The list started at 15! I just love naming people and animals!


I love all of your name options! We were originally thinking Willow for our girl but then my husband reconsidered. When we finally decided on Avery, we went and got her tag the next day so we couldn't keep changing our minds! : 
I'm going to have to remember those girl names, they're great! Avery will be our first dog (just got married last summer), but I think after she is a few years old we will be wanting another puppy to keep her company. Golden puppies are irresistible!

You will both be about a week ahead of us on Gotcha days so I'll need lots of pictures and advice from your first few days


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's the latest shot of Avery at 3 weeks! We can't get over the cuteness!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

She is so sweet!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

We added a new name to our list-- Quill. After Peter Quill from Guardians of the Galaxy.  

So-- Jagger/Zeke/Quill. We will see what his little personality tells us!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Be still my heart!




















Here is my baby at 3.5 weeks! First pic is with flash, second is without! Now to decide on a name! Short List: Jagger, Zeke, Indiana (Indy), or Quill.

Here are the boys in a row. We are the third one over.


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ohh my goodness that face melts my heart!! What a cutie! 
His coloring is so gorgeous, can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Also my vote is for either Indy or Zeke! Good luck with your choice  Do you think you'll wait until he comes home to decide for sure??


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

hcl2014 said:


> Also my vote is for either Indy or Zeke! Good luck with your choice  Do you think you'll wait until he comes home to decide for sure??


We are going to wait until he comes home.  Our boys, ages 6 and 7, do not know that he is coming home this soon. They believe we are waiting until this or next summer! :bowl: So, I'd like for them to weigh in on the names once they receive their surprise!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh I love his little zipper nose!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

He is adorable! Your boys are going to be so surprised


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

What a fun surprise for your sons!! You should get that meeting on video, I bet their reactions will be absolutely priceless


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

My Little Mister is 5 weeks old today!!! I e-mailed our breeder a happy birthday wish to the pups. She replied back and said Little Mister was calmest and most affectionate of the litter. She called him her little bunny because he snuggles and nuzzles into your neck when held. 

Oh I can't wait! :heartbeat


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Going to visit Little Mister today!!! I'll update when we get home!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

My Little Bear! He was adorable! We have a massive list of names now... I honestly have no clue what to name him. I have been thinking of naming him Teddy or Bear because he looks like a little bear... 
We didn't get much personality yesterday-- I think he was a little scared of being pulled away from his mates and Mama. Though we quickly learned he loves to have his ears rubbed! :heartbeat




























Look at the paws!










And accidental closed eye pic that turned out too cute:











Maverick 
Goose
Remington (Remi)
Fitz
Zeke
Jagger
Luke
Henry
River
Ryder
Bear
Teddy
Olsen
Oberyn (Game of Thrones)
Argos


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So, cute! Looks a lot like my Rundle did at that age. I like the name Remi.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh and the breeder and I weighted him while there... big boy is 9lb 12oz!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh T! He's beautiful - and he DID make me smile! 

One of Noah's littermates is Remi, and my co-worker just got a yellow lab pup named Remington (Remi is what they call him). 

Some of the names we considered for Noah were Sullivan, Tango, Oliver and Braxton. His older brother from a previous litter is Koda. 

Of your list, I really like River or Bear. 

When do you get to bring him home? Do your boys know about him now?


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Oh T! He's beautiful - and he DID make me smile!
> 
> Of your list, I really like River or Bear.
> 
> When do you get to bring him home? Do your boys know about him now?


Little Mister has been replaced by Little Bear since yesterday--- he is just so cute!
The boys have no idea and it is killing me! April 17 is Gotcha Day!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Narrowed down the list to: Teddy, Bear, River, Jagger, Zeke, Olsen. Now we wait to get a personality out of little mister.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*t* said:


> My Little Bear! He was adorable! We have a massive list of names now... I honestly have no clue what to name him. I have been thinking of naming him Teddy or Bear because he looks like a little bear...
> We didn't get much personality yesterday-- I think he was a little scared of being pulled away from his mates and Mama. Though we quickly learned he loves to have his ears rubbed! :heartbeat
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, so love the little boy and his big paws. Bentley will love him. Can't wait to see him. Of the name you have here, Bear, Jagger, or Remi are the ones I like. Also Moose. There are a much of Bear's on the forum and a few Remi's. Let us know. :wavey:
Picture of Wilbur and Bentley (brothers).


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, Bentman! I can't wait for Bentley and Little Mister to meet!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

He is so adorable! We just got the 6 week video clips of each of them playing individually. So cute and those tails just never stop wagging


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

cinder said:


> He is so adorable! We just got the 6 week video clips of each of them playing individually. So cute and those tails just never stop wagging


Our gotcha days are SO CLOSE!!! :bowl:


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Our gotcha days will be here before you know it


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

What about Jax? I studied his newest picture and Jax just kinda felt right. His newest photo is under this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/352066-our-little-bear-vet-approved.html

(Hubby and I narrowed down the list to: Jax, Teddy, Olsen, River, Bear, Zeke, and Jagger. Jagger may be out though because every time we say it, Ginger looks at me! I think it is the -ger sound!)

Naming this little fella is hard!


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's our little Avery at 5 weeks last Thursday (still waiting for this week's shots!) The breeder said she is very playful and loves to give lots of kisses but that she also has a feisty side!  That sounds just about perfect for us! 

17 days until gotcha day for us...but who's counting? :

Oh and in the meantime we are closing on a house and moving...:bowl: We might be out of our minds! But we are SO excited to finally have our first golden!


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

*t* said:


> (Hubby and I narrowed down the list to: Jax, Teddy, Olsen, River, Bear, Zeke, and Jagger. Jagger may be out though because every time we say it, Ginger looks at me! I think it is the -ger sound!)
> 
> Naming this little fella is hard!


He is so cute! Loving all the pictures! Personally I think he looks like a Teddy right now  But Jax might stick more as he grows up.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh my! Avery is a cutie pie!  

ONE MORE WEEK for us!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Little Avery is so cute. New videos from our breeder came last night. Temperament testing is on Sunday, and we'll find out then which one is our girl.


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

One week!?! So excited for you! Can't wait to see all of the gotcha day pictures! Before we know it they will be out of the puppy stage, let's try to enjoy every step!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

It's getting close for all of us. We just picked up dog food and a container. Setting up the crate and baby gates next week. She already has a ridiculous amount of toys. Can't walk out of store without a couple


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Isn't it so exciting shopping for the puppies and getting things set up? I think I have above and beyond what we need at this point! She's our first pet so I called around earlier this week to find a vet and made her first appointment for after we bring her home to make sure there are no problems. Got a bag of the kind of food the breeder is giving her (not what we will use but best to keep her on it for a while from what I've read). Inherited a baby gate that my parents no longer need since they had to put our 13 year old Collie mix down last week  
My mother in law is going to give us an x-pen she doesn't need anymore, are any of you using those? We may just set that up in the living room for when we can't be actively watching her but don't want to keep her in the crate.
We also have a crate for the living room (42 inch with divider) and one for our room for overnight that is a bit smaller which she will grow out of eventually. Still trying to decide if she will eventually sleep in the bed with us or not, my husband is all for it but I'm thinking that our queen bed might get a little crowded!! 
My husband cut me off from buying Avery more toys at this point : We will just have to work in a trip to the pet store for socialization after she comes home and I'm sure he won't be able to say no to her little puppy face


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Little bear has a ton of toys already! Some of them are Ginger's castoffs and some are new. We don't have anything else we really "need" but I will probably take the boys shopping for their pup once he is home with us and they know about him.  

We have a vet appointment scheduled already too for the health of our other dog, Ginger. We actually go pick little bear up and go straight to the vet for a quick check-up and we will schedule the second round of shots while we are there.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

It's way too much fun shopping for the puppy!

I'm sorry about your parent's dog. Hopefully, Avery can help bring a little joy back in their lives while they're going thru such a sad time.

We won't be using an x-pen. We have a sun room (about 300 sq ft) we are going to baby gate off from the living room. It's puppy proofed so she can have the run of that room when we can't keep an eye on her. We got a 36" crate with a divider for her to sleep in in our room. If she still likes her crate after she's potty trained, we'll leave it up. If not, it'll come down.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

We will baby gate the carpeted area of our house and have a crate. With any luck, the baby gates can come down soon!


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you cinder. She lived a long happy life and now my parents aren't planning to get another dog, so I'm hoping that if we are ever traveling without Avery they will be more than happy to watch her and have a dog in their house for a while!


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

*Skye!*

We just got our puppy Skye on Friday. He was born Feb 12. He is already 12 lbs! And all boy. I can't remember being this tired since my daughter was a baby! He is nocturnal! :


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Welcome, Skye! You are a cutie!


----------



## LLLmiller (Mar 16, 2015)

Would love some help naming our sweet little girl! She was born February 9th. We have two daughters and their names start with 'L'...but open to suggestions.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

LLLmiller said:


> Would love some help naming our sweet little girl! She was born February 9th. We have two daughters and their names start with 'L'...but open to suggestions.


:wavey: We have quite the little group growing! 

I just helped someone the other day with L girl names... here is the list:

Lacey, Layla, Lyric, Lexie, Laika, Lainey, Lola, Lillian, Livie, Liv, Liz, Lizette, Lizzy, Lorelei, Leona, Leanne, Leanna, Lyla, Lilac, Luanne, Lindy, Lexus, Luna, Lindy

I LOVE the name Lacey. So adorable!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome Skyedog and LLLmiller! Skye is absolutely gorgeous!

Looks like you got the L names covered, *t*  I love the name Lacey, too.

5 days to go *t*. Getting excited?


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

cinder said:


> 5 days to go *t*. Getting excited?


SO crazy excited! 

You can call me, Tara. I chose "*t*" because of my name and the fact that I LOVE stars!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

You can call me Cindi 

The house has been cleaned, and we got the baby gate and crate up. We're ready. Can't wait to get on that plane Friday morning.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

cinder said:


> You can call me Cindi
> 
> The house has been cleaned, and we got the baby gate and crate up. We're ready. Can't wait to get on that plane Friday morning.


We did the same! My husband shampooed the carpets (we own a shampooer) to make sure all of Ginger's accidents were taken care of and any trace of the enzymes were gone. She had an accident a few weeks ago and was sick.  It seems like every six months or so the diabetes gets the best of her and her little system freaks out for a week. She was diagnosed a year ago and she went through the same bad week about 6 months ago. Other than the diabetes, she acts like a hyper little pup. 

The baby gates are ready and waiting in our storage room along with the crate. We cleaned up everything and made the spots around the house for all the new puppy stuff-- but it is still all hidden! Boys have NO idea! They think we are bringing home a new pup in June. : 

The last thing I have to do is wash all of little bear's towels/blankets in Tide with Febreeze. Our breeder gives them freshly laundered towels and blankets at least daily that smell like Tide w/Febreeze and she said the "home" smell will have a calming effect. Luckily, that is what I use already... so our house will smell like home!


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

I like the name Lacey. I always name my dogs with their parents in mind. Do others do that? Skye is named after our first dog, (Skye 1.0), His father's name was Silver and we live on Sterling Way. Silver's Sterling Skye! 

After a horrible first night - he played me like a fiddle..he slept through the night last night. 1000 till 4:30, Daddy took him out, he went right back to bed till 6:30. I work from home, so he is sleeping in an xpen next to me. I just hope he understands conference calls!


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

This is Tiberius, born February 5, 2015. He has been home for a week and a half. Doing fairly well, sleeps great at night in the crate, no accidents in the crate. Trying to get him used to being in the playpen when I can't watch him constantly. He has learned sit, down, stand and come, so I am very pleased with that.


----------



## newtogoldens123 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Meet Libby born February 27*









We pick her up Friday!!!!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Look at all the puppies! Welcome Skye, Tiberius, and Libby!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just popped in here real quick because I know Little Mister comes home to Tara's family this Friday! SQUEEE!!!!

So excited for you and your family!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome Tiberius and Libby! They are both darling! We found out last night our puppy is "green girl". She is adorable and we can't wait to meet her.

Only a few more sleeps for you, Tara and newtogoldens *http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/106418-newtogoldens123.html*


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Two more sleeps Tara! Enjoy them! I can say that I have not had an uninterrupted sleep since we brought Noah home five and a half weeks ago. I keep wondering when the "sleep through the night" will happen. LOL

However, my love for our "Little Mister" makes it all worth it!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

*Only one more sleep (if you can), Tara and newtogoldens! We fly out to Montana early tomorrow morning and back late Sunday night with Dixie.
*


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations to all three of you - I can't wait to see your pictures!!! 

And they called it - puppy love!!!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

He is home and perfect! The boys will be here in two hours! Update more later! :heartbeat


----------



## LLLmiller (Mar 16, 2015)

Any suggestions for a name for this little female? For some reason we can't seem to name her or agree on a name we all like.


----------



## LLLmiller (Mar 16, 2015)

She was born February 9th, only four puppies in her litter...she is quite fluffy from being outside.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

LLLmiller said:


> Any suggestions for a name for this little female? For some reason we can't seem to name her or agree on a name we all like.


 Name her Marion, after Marion, Indiana. I was born there and like the name.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is Dixie! She was a good traveler on the plane and met lots of people at the airport. She is very laid back and sweet. She got to meet her Auntie Stacey (Alaska7133) and loved hanging out with Lucy, Reilly and Hunter yesterday.



Relaxing at the airport before the plane ride back home
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


All tuckered out from playing with my toys
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

LLLmiller said:


> She was born February 9th, only four puppies in her litter...she is quite fluffy from being outside.


No suggestions on names, but she is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

Tiberius will be 11 weeks on Thursday. Potty training going well, just got a hanging door bell, but he was initially afraid of it, so we are just gradually getting used to it.


----------



## Ladybeautifulnelsonsmom (Apr 21, 2015)

my Sweet Lady was born on February 12th as well! What a great day for our family


----------



## Ladybeautifulnelsonsmom (Apr 21, 2015)

Here she is


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Avery is home!*

Here is Avery! We brought her home yesterday. Last night wasn't great, she isn't a fan of her crate. It's amazing how much noise can come out of something so small! We fed her in the crate today and she even took a nap in there on her own, so maybe tonight will be better. 
She is a cutie though and very loving! She loves to climb up in our laps and cuddle and lick our faces. We wanted a cuddler, so we are thrilled 
She retrieves really well and she LOVES her duckie. 

Hoping for more sleep tonight! :crossfing


----------



## Ladybeautifulnelsonsmom (Apr 21, 2015)

Lady, 10 weeks.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Look at all the new cuties! February was a GOLDEN month!  

Jax has been keeping us on our toes! He knows the sit command (maybe 40-50% of the time... 100% of the time if you have a treat in hand.  ) and the "drop it" command-- though you have to say "Drop it!" about 6 times for the item to be dropped.  

He is sleeping through the night and has us potty trained. I do not think HE is trained just yet-- we are just trained on his signals. 

Oh and forget calling him a "land shark"--- "Jaws" is more like it.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

So-- Jax has been home for two weeks exactly.He will be 10 weeks on Tuesday. He went to the vet on day 1 and weighed in at 12lbs 8oz. 

Today, he weighed in at 18lbs and this is following the slow grow plan! All the vet could say was he looked great and he would end up being a very "big boy." :bowl:


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, he is growing fast! How big was his dad? Avery was just over 13 pounds at her first vet visit yesterday (exactly 9 weeks). Her mom was a bit on the small side so we are expecting that with Avery too. My in-laws have a golden who is about 90lbs though and not overweight, just so tall and beautiful (and a total lap dog). Sounds like Jax will be like that. Looking forward to new pictures of him!

Avery was hilarious at the vet, I finally understand what people mean when they say "zoomies"! We were in a big exam room and the vet tech and I were talking and Avery starts just zooming from one side of the room to the other having a great time. Safe to say she ended up being a fan of the vet! I'm glad, since we have a lot more trips in the near future.

Today was the first day I left her for a few hours and she didn't have an accident in her crate! I am in medical school and usually have a few hours of mandatory classes each day (plus studying the rest of the time). Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday I had some messes to clean up, yesterday I didn't leave her at all, and today I left twice and no accident either time! I think she initially missed the memo that she is a dog and she's not supposed to want to go to the bathroom where she sleeps! (I know it's not that she couldn't hold it since she goes almost all the way through the night already). 

Avery is pretty much Jaws too. I have to wear socks all the time because she thinks my red toenails look sooo fun to chomp on! :doh:
Just love this girl!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Dixie is doing great. She is such a sweet puppy and we love her so much. She went for her 11 week check up on Monday and weighed in at 21.7 lbs. Her vet is happy with how she looks. She’s lost her puppy waddle and is growing so fast. She had her 3rd round of vaccines and was vomiting that night and lethargic the next day. The vet thinks she had a reaction to the Lepto vaccine. She’s back to her normal peppy self again which is a relief. Very scary to see her get so sick. 

Potty training is going well, as she has figured out how to let us know when she needs to go out. Yesterday, she went down the stairs of our deck by herself for the first time and was mighty proud of herself. We are working really hard with her on her biteyness. We’ve noticed it seems to happen mostly when she’s tired. Redirecting with toys or telling her “no bite” only seems to whip her into a frenzy. We’ve been giving her short time-outs (1-2 minutes) or redirecting her into a sit/stay and that seems to be working better.

We start puppy classes next Wednesday. She is super smart and is learning her commands very fast. The Bil-Jac liver treats are like crack to her. This morning after she ate her breakfast, she did a sit at my feet thinking she should get a treat for eating…ha ha. Bath time continues to be a challenge, although she was curious this morning when I was taking a shower so imagine she will warm up to bath time eventually.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update! Dixie is adorable! Glad she is doing so well. That vaccine reaction must have been scary, poor thing!!

Avery is so much fun and keeps us on our toes. She is definitely a biter and loves biting hands so much more than biting toys that it's hard to redirect! We are trying to work on bite inhibition (yelping, standing still, leaving the room) but haven't seen much progress yet. She sleeps like an angel all night now and she hasn't had an accident in the house all week, only in my husband's car :
She's 11 weeks today and weighing in at 16.8 lbs, so a bit smaller than Dixie! She really isn't that interested in food, we have to keep pointing her back to the bowl at mealtime so she eats enough to get through to the next one. She gets plenty of treats too and she especially loves carrots! I need to try those Bil-Jac treats! She knows "sit", "down", and "off" already and we are working on "stay". 

This weekend she met my in-laws' two golden girls, age 3 and 17 months. She LOVED the 3 year old and was following her around the whole time. After 2 weeks with little Avery my husband and I couldn't believe how big the other dogs looked to us! Hard to believe she will be that size before we know it. 

How are all the other February puppies?


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Gosh..where to begin. The last 6 weeks have been a blur. Our Skye is now 13 weeks. He weighed 29 lbs at his vet visit last week! I can barely carry him. And he is a big lazy baby. He will do anything to avoid going outside. Most accidents are our fault. He just doesn't want to "tell" us when he needs to go. We have tried various methods, so resort to out every 20 minutes regardless. But he has slept thru the night since day 2, never had an accident in his crate, which he seems to enjoy. Did I mention lazy? He also likes his xpen, where he spends the day while I work (I work from home) he will get in himself, since he always gets a treat! He also has another penned area in the living room where he goes when he gets too rowdy. Oh the rowdy! OMG! The biting! We have done everything suggested, nothing works. Luckily it isn't all the time, he definitely has patterns, and we are finally catching on. But he has yet to destroy a single thing. Even a sock. We are amazed. He does have a million toys at his disposal. Walking is a challenge, he eats everything, worms, grass, dead frogs:yuck: makes for a long walk. I can be gone 30 minutes and never make it out of our yard! Other times he is great! It is hard to get 29 lbs of solid puppy to move. We have tried all types of harnesses and leads! Kindergarten starts next week! :crossfing He is now doing great with the other dogs in the neighborhood, and there are lots. He sits, lays (did I mention lazy?) but stay is not in his repertoire. We try to calm him down when meeting new people, but he thinks his sole mission in life is to be petted and awed over. He just rolls over, which is better than jumping. He has done amazing in public places, we will continue to work on that. He is sort of like that kids that behaves everywhere but home! 

But what a joy…..


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

So great to hear about everyone’s puppy adventures. Avery and Skye are adorable!

Poor little Dixie - what we thought was a reaction to her Lepto vaccine was actually giardia. She was very sick again Friday morning, so she hung out at the vet’s office all day. She is feeling much better and we’re transitioning her from her chicken/rice back to her kibble. We made the mistake of heating up her chicken/rice in the microwave and now every time she hears the microwave door open, she thinks it’s for her. Silly girl.

Thank goodness she knows how to get up and down the stairs of our deck, since we can tell she’s put on a few more pounds. She’s getting taller and has cute defined waist now. She does like to be carried down the stairs in the morning, as she is a little sleepyhead and slow to wake up. DH put gripper strips on the steps this weekend, since she was putting out her front paws and sliding down.

She’s still not warming up to bath time, although she does love the hair dryer...go figure. She has the stripe of adult coat down the middle of her back, and it takes forever to dry. Guess we we’ll have to invest in a doggie hair dryer or take her to the dog wash once her adult coat starts coming in.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Poor Dixie! I am so happy to hear she is doing better! 

All of our February babies are so beautiful! :heartbeat


Jax is now 25 pounds!!! He is going to be HUGE. He started Puppy Kindergarten last week and really loves it. We go again today for his second session.  

Here is my little bratfaced-love: 

















Ginger still isn't too keen on her "little" brother and she really didn't like the group photo:


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like Jax is having a great time and adapting well. He will have to come to the Salem Dog Park this summer and meet all his cousins etc. :wavey:


----------



## Ladybeautifulnelsonsmom (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's Lady, trying to drive the car this weekend on our beach trip! She is a dream puppy. She is so smart, she catches on quickly- as long as you have a treat in hand  she can sit, stay, lay down and roll over. We are working on heal, but he gets very excited. For the most part of her day she just relaxes and lays down wherever I am. Potty training seems to be getting better but she's still having accidents! I'm hoping that gets better soon. All in all, we are loving this girl so much!!


----------



## StrongHeart (Aug 24, 2015)

A gift from God....


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy, Happy Birthday Sweet February Puppies!


----------

